# A clean-out service is coming



## debodun (Oct 19, 2021)

tomorrow to give me an estimate on the attic, garage and several other items like microwaves, chest freezer and CRT TVs. Anyone want to guess what the estimate will be?


----------



## Knight (Oct 19, 2021)

Nothing heavy except maybe for the chest freezer so guess $350.00

Deb forgot to mention what the prize is for guessing the closest.

Maybe a yard sale item chosen from one of the past pics that is still available  The item will be free. Winner must pay for  shipping & handling.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 19, 2021)

$1,000,000 ?   They've got their work cut out.   lol   Sorry, Deb.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 19, 2021)

Depends on who is doing the, pick up I understand got junk is pretty cheap so, hmm, 500


----------



## bowmore (Oct 19, 2021)

$1500


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 19, 2021)

Between $500 and $1500. It's gonna be expensive for sure.

Are you any closer to moving into your new house? Like...do you have a date in mind yet?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2021)

$1,200.00


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Between $500 and $1500. It's gonna be expensive for sure.
> 
> Are you any closer to moving into your new house? Like...do you have a date in mind yet?


Most of the small items are at the other house. I have to get my ducks in a row.
1) clean out trash
2) move large furniture
3) get cable service

I don't know how getting my cable service switched works. I'm not sure what setup the previous owner had. To me it just looks as if she had a land line phone in the kitchen and a TV line in the living room. There's a modem in the basement, but don't know whether its for TV, Internet or phone. Here, I have separate lines for each. I also may want things in different places that the previous owner had them (e.g. TV and phone in one bedroom, Internet and phone in another room).


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2021)

debodun said:


> Most of the small items are at the other house. I have to get my ducks in a row.
> 1) clean out trash
> 2) move large furniture
> 3) get cable service
> ...


Just call them, give your new address and tell him what you want; they'll take care of everything.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 19, 2021)

Ducks in a row. Is that anything like herding cats 

@RadishRose is right. Just call the cable people and tell them what you want. A heads up...it might be that the installer will expect to be paid when the job is done. It depends on whether the cable company contracts the work out (many of them do). Ask how to pay.

Also, land lines are going the way of gas lights in the next two years or so, and you should consider just ditching it in favor of cell service.

ETA: Just thought of something else...if you have the time and haven't already done it, mark the pieces you want removed...maybe with colored duct tape or at least something they can't miss.


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2021)

Let's hope they don't charge too much.


----------



## Jules (Oct 19, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Between $500 and $1500. It's gonna be expensive for sure.


Hope it’s on the low end of this.  

Can you have them move the desk downstairs.  Just pay them $20 each if they’ll do it.  It might make it easier to sell.


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2021)

The junkman said it's a flat rate, no matter what they take. $700 per truckload and pro-rated. So if they fill their truck once - $700. If they have to come back and it fills half the truck, it would be $350. 

I was a little miffed. He said he's be here between 9 and 10 am. Wategd unto 10:40 and called him. He said (as almost all do), that a job he had too longer than expected since the other customer kept bringing out things that weren't on his original dispoasl list. Too bad I had to call HIM. He would not take the freezer in the cellar.


----------



## Jules (Oct 20, 2021)

How big is the truck?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 20, 2021)

Will everything you want gone fit in one load? $700 sounds fair. If another half load, even $1050 sounds fair.


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2021)

Jules said:


> How big is the truck?


He told me, but I forgot now. He also said the 2 CRT TV will cost $25 apiece extra.


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 24, 2021)

So when will he  come, remove things?


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2021)

I want to get some more estimates.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 24, 2021)

Like the Nike logo...Just Do It!

Never mind more estimates. You're overanalyzing, overthinking, and probably a victim of GAD, generalized anxiety disorder, getting worried or nervous for no particular reason. You're going to have to bite the bullet and make a decision sooner or later. Do yourself a kindness and make it sooner and be done with it.

Just. Do. It.


----------



## Remy (Oct 25, 2021)

@debodun don't be too miffed. Your clean out might take longer than expected. Joking aside, I'm glad you are working toward this. The freezer may have to stay. Forever.


----------



## Remy (Oct 25, 2021)

debodun said:


> He told me, but I forgot now. He also said the 2 CRT TV will cost $25 apiece extra.


Because there are disposal fees I believe. Now I think when you buy a new TV (at least in my area) you pay that disposal fee at the time of purchase of a new TV.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 25, 2021)

I had to pay Got Junk an extra $35 each for the electronic items I disposed of -- computers, printers, etc. I did it, because I didn't want to drive 40 miles roundtrip and pay the disposal service a fee for taking them.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 25, 2021)




----------

